# Muddy Water Bottles



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Does anyone know if they make something that covers the top of the water bottles, especially on a downtube that will help it with not becoming so muddy when you ride? I hate having to drink from the bottom one with mud all over it. 

Ive searched, but maybe Im not using the right words?

Thanks


----------



## mostlycloudy (Feb 8, 2012)

I found some results by searching "water bottle cap cover" sans quotation marks


----------



## diveplane (Mar 26, 2012)

even wrapping a sandwich bag with a rubber band over drink area does the job as well.


----------



## Joe V (Jan 6, 2011)

Here's my Zefal with a flip top. I ride a "Rails to Trails" trail that goes thru a lot of cow pastures..do I need to say more.
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## zold (Mar 29, 2012)

I use bottles when I'm staying relatively clean and a Camelbak knock-off on longer trips. Seems to work well, with the sweaty back being the tradeoff.


----------



## mtb_rider11 (Dec 28, 2011)

Joe V said:


> Here's my Zefal with a flip top. I ride a "Rails to Trails" trail that goes thru a lot of cow pastures..do I need to say more.
> [URL="
> 
> 
> ...


That one looks nice. I also found a Nalgene which works well, the top stays on/covered while riding. One review on Amazon said the top popped open but that hasn't happened to me yet. I like using these bottles when I don't need to carry a full camelbak. Nice to drink out of a clean spout. 

Amazon.com: Nalgene ATB All-Terrain Bottle 22 Oz with Black Lid


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

I use bottles with the clear flip top like that as well, I thin they are Nalgene brand:










I find they stay closed on rough trails. Biggest issue is if you drop the bottle, you risk breaking the top hinge. I got mine many years ago at REI and they still had them several years ago. But with that recent BPA scare, I think they have stopped carrying that older design.

Looks like you can get the caps from Nalgene for $4.00:
- Black ATB Closure - 63mm










And the new BPA-free bottles as well. I like the little tab on the cap as you can flip that open with your thumb then pull the nozzle out with your teeth. Then when the cap closes, it pushes the nozzle down and seals the bottle, so all that without needing to touch the nozzle with your hands.


----------

